# Hurricane Lake



## wishin4bass2 (Sep 5, 2010)

with this cool weather rolling in I was wondering if anybody has been to hurricane? I am thinking about going this weekend. I'll post back with results if I go.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hurricane should be fun. They should be hitting all sorts of crankbaits right now.


----------



## The Pirate Ed (Aug 17, 2009)

*Hurricane Lake Report - Thanksgiving Day*

I guess it's still a report if you didn't catch anything. I went to Hurricane Lake this morning for my first time. I launch from the south ramp. Fished from 6 a.m. to 10 a.m. Tried topwater, texas-rigged worms, and crankbaits. Two bites but no fish. 

The battery went out on my trolling motor too even though I charged it all night. It's about 5 years old so time for a new one.

Oh well, Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## F|nz (Sep 16, 2008)

I took my dad to Hurricane last weekend. Caught 6 with only 2 that were keepers...13"...all released. Water was alot lower than ussual. They were hitting trick worms but very lightly...no aggressiveness. Also tried Karrick and it was worst.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Whats the water clarity like at hurricane? As far as Karrick goes, I gave it a try last summer. I'll never go back, to say it was a waste of time and gas is an understatement.:thumbdown:


----------

